# Tendon Transfer



## coderguy1939 (Feb 26, 2009)

Patient has a chronic flexor digitorum profundus laceration in zone 1.

The doctor repaired the laceration by transferring the flexor digitorum superficialis and augmenting the repair by harvesting the palmaris longus and attaching it to the FDS in a Pulvertaft weave.  The closest I can come to this is 26372 but that does not include the transfer of the FDS to the FDP.  Opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## marak0829 (Feb 26, 2009)

*To Coderguy*

See Cpt Codes 26480- 26496. One Of These Should Work, And Check Your Cci Edits To Apply Modifier To Your Primary.

Mara


----------



## coderguy1939 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for your response.


----------

